# Bericht - Den EINEN Koiteich gibt es nicht



## Teich4You (5. Dez. 2016)

Anbei ein Bericht (PDF-Datei), den ich geschrieben habe, der ein immer wieder kehrendes Thema abhandeln soll.

*"Wie hat ein Koiteich zu sein und woran kann man es festmachen? Wie kann ich als Einsteiger in die Koihaltung wissen was richtig, oder falsch ist?"*

Rechtschreibfehler ausgenommen (habe ich selber noch einige entdeckt), würde ich mich mal über Rückmeldungen freuen.

Egal ob eigene Meinung zum Thema, oder fals ich Tatsachen grob falsch dargestellt haben sollte.


----------



## Petta (5. Dez. 2016)

Sorry,
was mir in der PDF fehlt,ist ein Bericht,wie man Koi seit fast einem Jahr " *artgerecht* " im Keller hält !


----------



## troll20 (5. Dez. 2016)

Peter , dazu müsste man aber klären was bei einem Koi Artgerecht bedeutet . Aquarium - Haltung wie teilweise in Japan oder doch eher im riesengroßen Schlamtümpel einzel Haft ?????


----------



## Teich4You (5. Dez. 2016)

Petta schrieb:


> Sorry,
> was mir in der PDF fehlt,ist ein Bericht,wie man Koi seit fast einem Jahr " *artgerecht* " im Keller hält !


Leider am Thema vorbei Peter.


----------



## Mushi (5. Dez. 2016)

Koi füttert man im Sommer locker häufiger als 4-5 mal am Tag. Welche Schädigungen sollten unter 4 Grad entstehen?

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Teich4You (5. Dez. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Koi füttert man im Sommer locker häufiger als 4-5 mal am Tag.


Die Fütterung ist eine flexible Sache aus meiner Sicht.
Im Text steht, das dann 4-5 mal gefüttert werden kann.
Wie oft nun nötig wäre, welche Futter usw. möchte ich gar nicht beurteilen.




Mushi schrieb:


> Welche Schädigungen sollten unter 4 Grad entstehen?


Hmmm....Gefrierbrand? 
Organversagen? 
Warum reiten dann alle darauf rum?
Wenn die bis 1 Grad ohne Probleme durchkommen, braucht man sich ja keine Sorgen machen.

Aber der Energieverbrauch ist bestimmt hoch, wenn die Fische bei solchen Temperaturen lange leben müssen.
Weil sie futtern dann bestimmt nicht mehr viel, oder vielleicht gar nix.
Vielleicht sollte man es so formulieren?! 
Denn dadurch könnte es ja zu Energiemangel kommen.
Hast du da eigene Erfahrungen oder von anderen Teichen?


----------



## Mushi (5. Dez. 2016)

So um 1 Grad sterben die Koi nach meinen Erkenntnissen an Unterkühlung, vier Grad hat keine Auswirkungen.

Ja Du hast "kann" beim Füttern geschrieben. 4-5 mal füttere ich immer, im Sommer geht es Richtung 8-10. Je häufiger desto besser, da Koi keinen Magen haben.

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Geisy (5. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Florian

Bei uns gibt es in der Natur Teiche die keine 2m tief sind, die Karpfen habe keine Probleme.
Wenn man sie immer beheizt und warm hält und dann mal was ausfällt, könnte ich mir vorstellen das sie Probleme bekommen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Teich4You (5. Dez. 2016)

@Mushi 
Dann lasse ich es so stehen mit den nicht unter 4 Grad.
Damit ist man eben auf der sicheren Seite nach meinen Recherchen.
Ausnahmen bestätigen sicher die Regel.

8-10 mal ist heftig. Per Automat?
Ich füttere meine momentan 3 mal am Tag per Hand in der IH bei 20 Grad.
Mehr packt der Filter nicht.
Wachsen tun sie trotzdem und wie Hungerhaken sehen sie auch nicht aus. 

@Geisy
Jo mag sein. 
Über Teichtiefe geht es aber gar nicht im Text und das ist auch absichtlich so.
Und ob man die Tiere schwächt durch durch beheizen.....wäre eine Vermutung.
Und Vermutungen habe ich versucht rauszulassen.
Aber man muss ja nicht heizen.
Jeder wie er mag und welches Ziel er verfolgt eben.


----------



## Geisy (5. Dez. 2016)

Sehr flache Teiche sind im Winter halt kälter und die Fische haben keine Probleme, da wollte ich hin und nicht auf die Teichtiefe.


----------



## krallowa (5. Dez. 2016)

Moin Florian,

mir stellt sich die Frage warum du dir das antust?
4 Seiten, die nix aussagen, außer das es Unterschiede zwischen Naturteich und Gartenteich gibt.
Voll gepackt mit Ansätzen ohne sie zu Ende zu führen, manchmal sollte man einfach nichts tun und das kalte Wetter genießen.
Sorry, lese deine Beiträge eigentlich sehr gern, aber das war zu kurz und inhaltslos um hier irgendwem zu nutzen, schon gar nicht Neuanfängern.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Teich4You (5. Dez. 2016)

Geisy schrieb:


> Sehr flache Teiche sind im Winter halt kälter und die Fische haben keine Probleme, da wollte ich hin und nicht auf die Teichtiefe.


Daher denke ich, das wenn man der Regel folgt und nicht unter 4 Grad kommt die Tiefe eigentlich keine Rolle mehr spielt.
Wobei.... 30cm tief sieht doch etwas komisch aus ,




krallowa schrieb:


> Moin Florian,
> 
> mir stellt sich die Frage warum du dir das antust?
> 4 Seiten, die nix aussagen, außer das es Unterschiede zwischen Naturteich und Gartenteich gibt.
> ...


Oh das ist mal harte Kritik 
Ich sehe immer nur die Problematik das es tausend Möglichkeiten gibt und ebenso die Möglichkeit viel Geld, oder eben wenig in die Hand zu nehmen.
Und genau darin sehe ich einen Zwist, den ein Anfänger, oder Unbedarfter nie durchblickt am Anfang.

Über welche Ansätze reden wir genau, die du gerne genauer ausgeführt hättest?
Wo genau fehlt dir der Inhalt?

Weiterhin wollte ich keine Guide schreiben, oder das Rad neu erfinden und auch keine Anleitung schreiben, sondern einfach mal darstellen das es kein falsch oder richtig gibt solange die Randbedingungen eingehalten werden.

In manchen Foren hat man ja schon Angst nur ein Wort zu sagen, ohne gleich verspottet zu werden, wenn man keinen Trommelfiter hat oder sein Teich nicht isoliert ist. Und genau da soll der Meinungs-Bericht ansetzen.

Warum ich mir das antue? Weil es ein Hobby von mir ist kritisch zu sein und ich kein Problem damit habe einzustecken und mich zu verkriechen.Nur beim Austeilen muss ich ab und an noch lernen mich zu beherrschen. Ich hoffe das ist mit diesem Kommentar ganz gut gelungen.


----------



## Mushi (5. Dez. 2016)

Die vier Grad zu nennen ist deshalb ungünstig, weil sie mit der Anomalie des Wassers in Verbindung gebracht wird.

Füttern so oft wie möglich, jedoch ohne die Tagesration zu erhöhen.

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Teich4You (5. Dez. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Die vier Grad zu nennen ist deshalb ungünstig, weil sie mit der Anomalie des Wassers in Verbindung gebracht wird.
> 
> Füttern so oft wie möglich, jedoch ohne die Tagesration zu erhöhen.
> 
> ...



Ich werde nochmal über eine passendere Formulieren nachdenken, was die Temperaturen angeht.
Danke für die Unterstützung.

Den Tipp mit der Fütterung werde ich mal versuchen selbst umzusetzen.


----------



## troll20 (5. Dez. 2016)

@ Frank @Mushi  macht aber dann bei 3 Körnchen alle 5 Minuten keinen Sinn mehr 
Und Flo, einen Guid für die Haltung von Koi gibt es schon 100fach , 
leider besagt jeder etwas anderes, wie du richtig erkannt hast.
Eine Zusammenfassung von diesen allen bringt jedoch nichts wenn dann die Streuung von Werten wie Verträglichkeit von Nitrat mit Aussagen von 0,0 bis 2.0 liegen. Von daher denke ich ist es ein sehr schwieriges Thema was keine Pauschalaussagen verträgt.
Machst du jedoch genaue Aussagen die irgend eine Meinung von einem anderem widersprechen bist du wieder der Buhmann.
Darum immer ganz locker durch die Hose atmen und warten ob du von einem Admin ausgebremst wirst 
Dies wird jedoch erst bei Äußerungen unter der Gürtellinie passieren 
Also weiter machen, ideen sammeln Kritiken positiv integrieren als Anregungen und den Rest in die Ablage P


----------



## krallowa (5. Dez. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Weiterhin wollte ich keine Guide schreiben, oder das Rad neu erfinden und auch keine Anleitung schreiben, sondern einfach mal darstellen das es kein falsch oder richtig gibt solange die Randbedingungen eingehalten werden.


Das ist sicher gut gedacht, aber dann definiere doch in deiner Zusammenfassung/ Kommentar/ Anregung oder was auch immer, die Randbedingungen.

Du schreibst:
Koi brauchen große Naturteiche mit viel Platz und Wasser.
Der eigene Koiteich braucht "*auf jeden Fall*" einen Schwebstofffilter (Größe, Aufbau leider sehr allgemein gehalten)
Der eigene Koiteich braucht *"auf jeden Fall*" einen Biofilter (siehe Schwebstofffilter)
Der eigene Koiteich braucht "*auf jeden Fall*" regelmäßigen Wasserwechsel mit Frischwasser (Wie viel, wie oft, wann auch hier zu allgemein)

All das muss man deiner Meinung nach machen um überhaupt einen Koiteich nutzen zu können.
Ich habe jetzt seit 1,5 Jahren mein altes Wasser im Teich und im Jahr 2016 auch kein Frischwasser nachgefüllt.
Fische tot? Nein, Fische sind wohlauf und wachsen.
Wassertemperatur sehe ich im Winter (bei mind. 1m Wassertiefe) als unkritisch, eher das der Teich komplett zufriert und Faulgase nicht mehr entweichen können.
Beschränke dich doch auf einen Aspekt, beleuchte ihn von mehreren Seiten und dann können wir diskutieren.
Aber von allem etwas aber nichts ganz ist leider auch im Winter zu wenig.
Dein Teichprojekt ist interessant und ich lese eifrig mit, daher wünsche ich mir das du, wenn er fertig ist, aus der Praxis berichtest.
Deine Einstellung finde ich gut, aber ich habe mir mehr erhofft.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## troll20 (5. Dez. 2016)

Iii Ralf, wie kannst du nur. 1,5 Jahre kein Frischwasser
Da bekommt ja jeder Karpfen in der Natur mehr 


Jeder darf keiner muss. Aber auch nicht heulen wenn es doch nicht läuft


----------



## krallowa (5. Dez. 2016)

Ja Renè,

ich weiß, die armen Fische und im Sommer waren auch 20cm Wasser weg, aber der Regen hat mich (und meine Fische) gerettet.
Wasser war klar und die Bürsten haben gut gearbeitet.
Ich glaube es gibt hier sogar Leute die nie das Wasser tauschen, sondern nur nachfüllen  .
Die Fische stehen schon hochkant in der Brühe.


----------



## Teich4You (5. Dez. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Machst du jedoch genaue Aussagen die irgend eine Meinung von einem anderem widersprechen bist du wieder der Buhmann.


 Damit kann ich leben. Wie du selber sagst, sind die anderen "Meinungen" auch nur "Meinungen".



troll20 schrieb:


> Eine Zusammenfassung von diesen allen bringt jedoch nichts wenn dann die Streuung von Werten wie Verträglichkeit von Nitrat mit Aussagen von 0,0 bis 2.0 liegen. Von daher denke ich ist es ein sehr schwieriges Thema was keine Pauschalaussagen verträgt.


Ich habe meine Aussagen, meiner Meinung nach, hergeleitet und auf japanische Züchter verwiesen und versucht darzustellen was man von dort mitnehmen kann. Weiterhin habe ich versucht die oft auftretende Frage etwas zu beleuchten, ob Naturteich geht, oder es immer der Koipool sein muss. Auch das wurde beantwortet.



krallowa schrieb:


> Deine Einstellung finde ich gut, aber ich habe mir mehr erhofft.


Deswegen müssen wir ja zusammenarbeiten und solche Dinge diskutieren.



krallowa schrieb:


> Der eigene Koiteich braucht "*auf jeden Fall*" einen Schwebstofffilter (Größe, Aufbau leider sehr allgemein gehalten)
> Der eigene Koiteich braucht *"auf jeden Fall*" einen Biofilter (siehe Schwebstofffilter)
> Der eigene Koiteich braucht "*auf jeden Fall*" regelmäßigen Wasserwechsel mit Frischwasser (Wie viel, wie oft, wann auch hier zu allgemein)





krallowa schrieb:


> All das muss man deiner Meinung nach machen um überhaupt einen Koiteich nutzen zu können.


Jetzt musst du aber nochmal genauer nachlesen!
Alle diese Aussagen stehen im Zusammenhang mit den Zielen des Koihalters. Und diese werden vorab im Absatz aufgezählt.
Sollte man diverse Ziele nicht verfolgen, kann man sich den Aufwand getrost sparen und seinen Koiteich anders betreiben.
Auch das steht im Text.
Ebenso steht im Text das die Menge des Wasserwechsels von vielen Faktoren abhängt.
Diese alle zu bewerten und auf jeden Teich im Land zu übertragen ist unmöglich.
Deswegen versuche ich das gar nicht erst.
Das ein Wasserwechsel deinen Fischen zugute kommt, daran glaube ich auch jetzt immer noch.
Nur weil sie nicht krank werden und trotzdem gut wachsen, ist es nicht gesagt, das es Ihnen "noch besser" gehen würde!
Um das wirklich zu bestätigen müssten wir Analysen der Fische vorher/nacher machen und ins Labor gehen und dein Wasser und Frischwasser untersuchen.
Geht natürlich nicht so einfach.
Aber ich verurteile ja auch niemanden der kein Frischwasser zuführt.
Ich sage nur, das es den Tieren zugute kommt.
Denn du kannst auch einen Teich ohne Filter betreiben, wenn du genug Wasser wechselst.
Das es auch ohne WW und mit Filter geht, hast du ja selber bewiesen.

Im Bericht geht es nicht um Filter.
Es soll auch überhaupt nicht um Filter gehen.
Das ist ein genauso kontrovers diskutiertes Thema!
Dazu werde ich auch noch was schreiben!

Größe, Aufbau, Art des Biofilter, Menge des WW.
Wer das verallgemeienrn will soll es tun. 
Ich werde es nicht machen.
Ich kann es dir weder ausrechnen wieviel du wovon nehmen sollst noch jemand anderes kann es.
Auch Herr Kammerer in den Blogs spricht immer nur von Erfahrungswerten.
Ja die hat er auch nach vielen Jahren in der Branche.
Aber schwarz auf weiß und wohlmöglich den Grenzwert für irgendwas, bevor es kracht kann er dir auch nicht geben.

Desweiteren gehören solche Themen eher in eine Anleitung, aber genau das ist der Bericht nicht!

Du hast auf deine persönlichen Fragen Antworten "*erwartet*"!
Aber auf Grund deiner *Erwartungen *den Bericht schlecht machen ist nicht fair, oder?
Ich hatte ja nie die Absicht eine Anleitung zu schreiben.


----------



## Michael H (5. Dez. 2016)

Hallo
Ihr habt eindeutig zu viel Zeit ....


----------



## Teich4You (5. Dez. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ihr habt eindeutig zu viel Zeit ....


Genau, klär uns mal auf was die wichtigen Themen im Leben sind.


----------



## samorai (5. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Florian!
So sieht bei Dir eine Minute aus ? Und dann "nur" für eine Fischart ?
Halt Dir doch mal vor Augen das wir ein Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum sind, Hobby das macht doch unser Kredo aus. Wir geben Antworten auf Fragen, dabei ist es vollkommen egal welcher Fischbesatz im Teich haust und welcher Teich zur Debatte steht, ob 100 000 l oder 10 l.
Für mich ziehst Du das Ding von einer ganz falschen Seite  auf.
Wieviel Seiten willst Du dann über Filter oder Teichbau schreiben?
Der Teich hat ohnehin sehr viel mit dem Betrachter zu tun, er ist der "Erbauer, der Macher und die Hausfrau zu gleich. Der Betrachter versucht  also das "Zünglein in der Waage" zu halten und wir sind die Helfer, die mit ihren Erfahrungen /Spezialkenntnisse andere Teich-Fraeks / Neu-Teichianer Tipps und Ratschläge geben.
Schreibe viel allgemeiner, Du siehst ja wieviel User eine andere Meinung oder stets eine bessere Meinung haben.
Du hattest doch  schöne Stichpunkte schon erarbeitet. Was ist damit?


----------



## Teich4You (5. Dez. 2016)

Was für ne Minute?
Der Beitrag ist über Koi und im Koiunterforum.
Andere Teiche interessieren mich weniger.
Ich schreibe über das was mich interessiert. Was hat das mit Fragen beantworten zu tun? Verwirrt ich bin.


----------



## samorai (5. Dez. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> ch schreibe über das was mich interessiert



Irgend wie bin ich jetzt Baff!

Und ich hatte es so aufgefasst das es ein "Hinweis auf das Forum ist",so zu sagen Reklame, für Teichjaner, die sehr Ziel gerichtete Fragen haben oder mit ihrem eigenen Latein am Ende sind.


----------



## Teich4You (5. Dez. 2016)

Irgendwie kommunizieren wir aneinander vorbei. Schreib mir ne PN was genau du meinst und wo dein Unmut herrührt.


----------



## fiseloer (5. Dez. 2016)

Zitat von Teich4You:
_Desweiteren gehören solche Themen eher in eine Anleitung, aber genau das ist der Bericht nicht!
Ich hatte ja nie die Absicht eine Anleitung zu schreiben.
_
Wozu ist so ein "Bericht" dann gut ?


----------



## Teich4You (5. Dez. 2016)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Zitat von Teich4You:
> _Desweiteren gehören solche Themen eher in eine Anleitung, aber genau das ist der Bericht nicht!
> Ich hatte ja nie die Absicht eine Anleitung zu schreiben.
> _
> Wozu ist so ein "Bericht" dann gut ?


Freie Meinungsbildung?


----------



## samorai (5. Dez. 2016)

Ich habe keinen Unmut oder Groll, nein ich fand Deine Idee sogar gut.
Das ist meine Meinung (Beitrag #22) zu diesem Thema und die brauch ich nicht hinter einer PIN zu verstecken.
Ich stelle hier das Forum an erster Stelle, nicht Fische!
Ach übrigings 


Teich4You schrieb:


> Freie Meinungsbildung?[/QUOTE
> 
> Gaanz toll!


----------



## Teich4You (5. Dez. 2016)

Kann es sein das du hier zwei Themen miteinander vermischt?
Den Imagefilm und das Thema hier?


----------



## samorai (5. Dez. 2016)

Gehört es nicht irgendwie zusammen?


----------



## Teich4You (5. Dez. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Gehört es nicht irgendwie zusammen?


Nö.


----------



## samorai (5. Dez. 2016)

Worauf zielst Du denn ab, mit diesem Thema?


----------



## Teich4You (5. Dez. 2016)

Ich komm mir etwas veräppelt vor langsam.
Entweder hast du den Bericht nicht gelesen, nicht verstanden oder, oder, oder....


----------



## samorai (5. Dez. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> *"Wie hat ein Koiteich zu sein und woran kann man es festmachen? Wie kann ich als Einsteiger in die Koihaltung wissen was richtig, oder falsch ist?"*[/Q
> 
> 
> Bist Du jetzt der Profi oder der Einsteiger?


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Dez. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Und ich hatte es so aufgefasst das es ein "Hinweis auf das Forum ist",so zu sagen Reklame, für Teichjaner, die sehr Ziel gerichtete Fragen haben oder mit ihrem eigenen Latein am Ende sind.


Das ist doch ein ganz anderes 'Thema was du da meinst. Hier geht es nicht um den Reklamefilm


----------



## samorai (5. Dez. 2016)

Das habe ich jetzt auch verstanden!


----------



## Petta (6. Dez. 2016)

Leute,
nun mal Butter bei die Fische........
die Überschrift sagt doch schon alles..........
es gibt nicht den EINEN Koiteich,denn jeder Teich ist für den Besitzer " DER TEICH "........
da nützt auch kein theoretisches Geschreibe das irgendwo aus dem " world wide wep " niedergeschrieben wird.
Also weis ich immer noch nicht was das hier eigentlich soll.
Außerdem geht GESCHRIEBENES und PRAXIS sehr weit auseinander.

Dieses schreibt einer,der seit nun mehr 13 Jahren einen Teich mit Koi besitzt ( ohne viel Pille Palle,nur mit NORMALER Filteranlage und bis jetzt im Winter auch ohne Verluste.)

Noch eins !!!!!!! Bei uns gibt es kein " höher,schneller,weiter "...................


----------



## troll20 (6. Dez. 2016)

Na Peter , das hört sich doch gut an.
Dann fass doch mal deine 13 Jahre Erfahrung mit wenigen Sätzen zusammen, mit einem kleinem Statement zu deiner Filteranlage Wasserwechsel und auf was sonst so ein newbe Achten muss . 
Dann hat man einen Halter schonmal . 
Dann fehlt einer mit Highend hyper duper Technik und Koipool und dann vielleicht noch der reine Naturteich ohne  alles.
Das dann schön  zusammgefasst und Floh hat sein fertiges Koi für DAU


----------



## Petta (6. Dez. 2016)

Petta schrieb:


> world wide wep




ich meine natürlich *world wide web*


----------



## Geisy (6. Dez. 2016)

Ich mach es seit 24 Jahren wie du Petta.


----------



## Geisy (6. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Florian

In den Foren wird oft das teurste als das beste dargestellt, auch die Händler verkaufen gern das wo am meisten Profit dran ist.
Schau dir doch mal die Showbecken bei den Händlern an wo du Koi kaufen kannst. Wir sieht da die Haltung und Filterung aus und ob das abweicht zu dem was man dir verkaufen will.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Mushi (6. Dez. 2016)

Wird im Schaubecken auf Wachstum oder Erhaltung gefüttert?

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Geisy (6. Dez. 2016)

Auf gesunde Koi im klarem Wasser legt der Händler aber Wert oder, und der Einsteiger auch?


----------



## Mushi (6. Dez. 2016)

Ja, der Händler füttert eher wenig, damit das Wasser mit wenig Aufwand klar bleibt.


----------



## troll20 (7. Dez. 2016)

Fangt doch nicht wieder an: bei dem und dem ist es so oder so.
Sondern lier mit mein Koiteich läuft seit .... mit der Filterung dem Besatz so soviel Wasserwechsel .  Die oder die Probleme . 
Das Thema heißt ja: "Den Einen Koiteich gibt es nicht"
Da ist es doch das einfachste jeder fast seinen Teich zusammen mit seinen Problemen ohne irgendwelche nebensächlichen Diskussionen . 
Nur eins sollte Bedingung sein: absolute Ehrlichkeit, ansonsten lieber ganz schweigen.


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Dez. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Da ist es doch das einfachste jeder fast seinen Teich zusammen mit seinen Problemen ohne irgendwelche nebensächlichen Diskussionen .
> Nur eins sollte Bedingung sein: absolute Ehrlichkeit, ansonsten lieber ganz schweigen.



sehr schön formuliert!


----------



## troll20 (13. Dez. 2016)

Schade ich hatte gehofft das Thema in eine ruhige Richtung zu schieben aber nicht gleich auf den Friedhof 

Wie sieht es mit den Meinungen zu den aktuellen Filmchen vom Kammerer aus. Bezüglich dem Teich mit LH und KH gegen 0?
Hätte gedacht der Film wird hier gleich in der Luft zerrissen . 
Oder werd ich das jetzt?


----------



## Mushi (13. Dez. 2016)

Der Teich hat inzwischen etwas Natron bekommen und die Karbonathärte passt jetzt.

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## tosa (13. Dez. 2016)

soweit wie ich weiß hat Ingmar an seinem Teich auch im Sommer Ozon laufen gehabt. Das zerlegt auch den KH sehr schnell!


----------



## Teich4You (6. Jan. 2017)

@Petta 



Petta schrieb:


> Dieses schreibt einer,der seit nun mehr 13 Jahren einen Teich mit Koi besitzt ( ohne viel Pille Palle,nur mit NORMALER Filteranlage und bis jetzt im Winter auch ohne Verluste.)





troll20 schrieb:


> Dann fass doch mal deine 13 Jahre Erfahrung mit wenigen Sätzen zusammen, mit einem kleinem Statement zu deiner Filteranlage Wasserwechsel und auf was sonst so ein newbe Achten muss .



Wäre uns eine Ehre, wenn du das machen würdest.
Dann suchen wir noch einen moderat ambitionierten Koiteichbesitzer....
...und einen der richtig Vollgas gibt!

Dann kann man schön darstellen, das eben alles möglich ist!


----------

